# MOTW is..... MissMia



## lostprophet (Mar 31, 2008)

Member of the week is MissMia


get posting those questions


----------



## ScottS (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, ok then!

How are you feeling this week!?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks LP!

ScottS - I'm ok. The ribs are the worst part. They only hurt when I breathe!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

post the last picture you took.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

I love living in Arizona. The summer is my favorite time of year here, when we get the summer monsoon storms. I do miss being near the ocean in San Diego, but overall I'd rather live here.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you always lived in Arizona?  (I see you partly answered this one above, while I was typing out these questions!)

Do you play/do any sports?

How old are your kids?

If someone was cooking you your favorite meal, what would it be?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is the last photo I have taken. It was a reject from my attempt for the "A Day in the Life" project.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you - yes those photos are all mine. I think it's a good start, but I still have a long way to go with my photography skills.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Have you always lived in Arizona? (I see you partly answered this one above, while I was typing out these questions!)
> 
> Do you play/do any sports?
> 
> ...


 
I was born in San Diego and moved to Arizona in 2001.

I play tennis and golf.

I don't have any children. I do have 2 dogs, 2 birds and 1 husband - Does that count? 

Favorite Meal - Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> What's the last costume you wore for Halloween?


 
I was a biker chick. The best costume ever had to be when I dressed up as Monica Lewinski! Back in the late 90s I actually looked like a thinner version of her - people would stop me in the store to tell me that.  I'll have to find the photos of that one


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Monica Lewinski...without the cigar I hope


 
Without the cigar! I did wear a blue dress :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Of course!


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> The City/Town in which you live in is planning a celebration parade in your honour, what did you do to deserve this?


 
A parade in my honour? Never!   It's got to be for someone else with my name!   

There is actually a woman that lives about a mile away who has my exact maiden name.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

I saved the last remaining herd of javalina.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Do you turn all evil when you don't get enough sleep?


 
Yes! :mrgreen:  Also when I don't get my required cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

not enough sleep last night and just finished my first cup of coffee. Am I too grumpy?


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 31, 2008)

Name your...

Favorite vacation spot.

The last book you read.

Your animals' names.

Your photographic inspiration.


Oh, and how do you take your coffee?  Black/sweetened/sweetened with milk/cream etc?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Left shoe first.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Name your...
> 
> Favorite vacation spot.
> 
> ...


 
Vacation - Any Beach! I really want to go Fiji.

Last book - 401(k) Answer Book

Animals Names - Lili (chihuahua mix), JR (border collie), Mango (sun conure), Free Bird (wild parakeet my husband found).

Photographic inspiration - The main one is my grandfather.

Coffee - Cream only. Usually espresso con pana.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Should the rabbit cross the road and get some "Trix"?


 
Yes. Everyone should get some "Trix"!


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

I love Post-it notes.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Shy.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> When you're least expecting it, what exactly are you least expecting???


 
Trouble. Although, I should expect it by now.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

My feet.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Not at all.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm 5'10', an excellent shot and out drank the football team in high school! :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you been to the Arizon Balloon Festival since moving to the state?  If yes, what was the experience like?  If no, will you now that you have the D80?

Since you are temporarily disabled, don't got o any trouble, but if you have at your disposal, post a picture of:
Your front door
Your mailbox
The drivers side headlamp of your car
The view from your kitchen window
Your favorite piece of artwork in your home

Why the left foot first?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Have you been to the Arizon Balloon Festival since moving to the state? If yes, what was the experience like? If no, will you now that you have the D80?
> 
> Since you are temporarily disabled, don't got o any trouble, but if you have at your disposal, post a picture of:
> Your front door
> ...


 
I have not been to the Balloon Festival. I probably won't make it now that they have moved it about 2.5 hours away. I would like to go sometime.

The left foot first when I am standing up. Only because I feel more secure standing on my right foot. I think.

Looking for pictures....


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

My favorite piece of artwork is hanging in my dining room:












View from my kitchen window:






I'll look for a better view photo.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 31, 2008)

What's your favorite cartoon character?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Marvin the Martian


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't tempt me! :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Drivers side headlamp:







Inside of front door:


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't tase me bro! ZAP! :mrgreen:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 31, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Marvin the Martian


Marvin is cool and in good company, *BUT*
*<--------*
*<--------*
*<--------*

:er:

Excluding golf and tennis, what are some other outdoor activities you have?

Since you are the Queen of the Song Title thread, what are three of your favorite sons?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *quivers in pain*
> 
> 
> Will you now be so kind as to call me an ambulance?
> ...


 
911 has been dialed! 

I'm 5'10'

Yes I do have an ipod.


----------



## danir (Mar 31, 2008)

List the countries you've visited.
Have you ever lived outside north America?
How old are you?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Marvin is cool and in good company, *BUT*
> *<--------*
> *<--------*
> *<--------*
> ...


 
You are a close second! 

I like to go hiking around the desert and swimming/floating in the pool.

According to the play count in iTunes:

Love Lives Here - The Faces
You Got The Silver - The Rolling Stones
Always Crashing In The Same Car - David Bowie

I'd have to say:

Midnight Rambler - The Rolling Stones
Rock N Roll With Me - David Bowie
I Ain't Superstitious - Jeff Beck Group

* I reserve the right to change my mind at anytime with these songs :mrgreen:

[Edit: I forgot to add Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart]


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

danir said:


> List the countries you've visited.
> Have you ever lived outside north America?
> How old are you?


 
US
Mexico
Germany
Switzerland
India

I've never lived outside of the US.

I'm 38.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know.  Just type the question.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Kitchen window view:


----------



## Photovision (Mar 31, 2008)

What secret thing do you do that you could not tell about? (it's OK we won't repeat it) what happens in TPF stays in TPF.:taped sh:


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Photovision said:


> What secret thing do you do that you could not tell about? (it's OK we won't repeat it) what happens in TPF stays in TPF.:taped sh:


 
I have a secret rainy day fund that my husband doesn't know about.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you been suprised by any of the questions so far?


----------



## kundalini (Mar 31, 2008)

What is...


----------



## kundalini (Mar 31, 2008)

...your opinion...


----------



## kundalini (Mar 31, 2008)

... of spammers?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Have you been suprised by any of the questions so far?


 
Not really. :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> ... of spammers?


 
I have a general dislike for email spammers.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

The Baja Men?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Yeah! MissMia is the MOTW, Raise the roof!!!

Mia, were you surprised that you were picked as the MOTW? 

Did the doc's send you home with some sweet meds? 

Is the hubby taking care of you?

Who is your favorite photographer on the site and why?

Who would you like to backhand if you had the chance and why?

Who do you think is the funniest person on the site?

Who is the craziest?

What type of movies do you like?

What was the last movie you saw?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 31, 2008)

I just might have more.. I just have to think about them...

Oh btw... HI MIA


----------



## lockwood81 (Mar 31, 2008)

What do you like most about your current camera, and what about your camera drives you bonkers?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh Yeah! MissMia is the MOTW, Raise the roof!!!
> 
> Mia, were you surprised that you were picked as the MOTW?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Meg!

Total surprise! 

I've got some great meds, but the ribs still hurt :thumbdown:  Hubby is doing a great job of taking care of me.

Favorite photog on TPF: Well I have many. LP for the amazing critter shots. Abraxas for his desert photos. Thorhammer for his night shots. Elsaspet for her amazing wedding photos. There are too many to pick a favorite.

I'd love to back hand the drunk driver that hit us last Monday! 

Funniest Person on TPF: Antarctican / Hertz Van Rental

Craziest Person on TPF: I think we're all a little crazy actually

Movies: Dramas & Comedies

Last Movie: Bridges of Madison County


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> What do you like most about your current camera, and what about your camera drives you bonkers?


 
I love that it is a "real" camera and I can actually attempt to take the pictures that I see in my mind.  Nothing really drives me bonkers yet, but I am a total noobie and most of the time it is my own lack of ability that drives me bonkers.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

I do like going to the zoo. San Diego has a great zoo and I have yet to visit the zoo in Phoenix. I really should now that I have the new camera!


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the big cats - lions, tigers and cheetahs


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, when I was a little girl.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never had the chickenpox! It's going to be bad if I get it now. :er:


----------



## Harmony (Mar 31, 2008)

What do you do as a career? 

Was that what you wanted to do as a kid?

What do you wish you were doing?

If you had to eat one thing for the rest of your life, what would you choose?

If you had to live in one town for the rest of your life, what would you choose?

If you had to choose one thing to photograph for the rest of your life, what would you choose?

How are you feeling?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Oh snap! I hope...*crosses fingers*...I haven't cursed you :meh:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been or felt cursed?


 
I wouldn't be surprised if I had a curse on me now!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

Harmony said:


> What do you do as a career?
> 
> Was that what you wanted to do as a kid?
> 
> ...


 
Current Career: Qualified Retirement Plan Administrator (401(k) & Defined Benefit Plans)

Definitely not what I wanted to do.

I enjoy my job, but I wish I was doing something more creative. 

Can I survive on just coffee? :coffee:

I'd either stay where I am or move back to San Diego. I love both places.

I would photograph the desert. I am fascinated by saguaro cactus. They are so unique and are only found in this desert (Sonoran).

Thank you for asking! I am feeling better. I hardly notice my ankle because my ribs hurt so much. I'll be much happier when I can sit up for longer periods of time.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 1, 2008)

Have we seen you in a self-port yet? (can't remember seeing one personally)

As a fellow desert dweller, what would you most like to see from someone elses desert? (poor inspiration attempt)

If you had a chance to do it all again, tell me, would we? Could we?

What subjects did you enjoy in school? Which did you really never quite grasp the purpose of?

What do you consider the best age to retire at to be and if it's less than 46, what am I doing wrong?

Show us a photo of your CD/record collection.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Have we seen you in a self-port yet? (can't remember seeing one personally)
> 
> As a fellow desert dweller, what would you most like to see from someone elses desert? (poor inspiration attempt)
> 
> ...


 
I'll look for a self port to post.

Each part of the world is unique. I'd like to see what makes your desert unique? 

Of course we would! 

History and science were my favorite subjects. At the time, I limited my exposure to the arts. I can't even draw stick figures, so I felt that I was not an artistic person. I wish I had not equated the ability to draw as the only measure of being artistic. 

I think anytime in your fifties is a great time to retire. 

Looking for photos of music collection.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

400 out of approx 3000 CDs







A small portion of my vinyl on the floor of my office. I have approx 8 boxes in storage.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 1, 2008)

Who has had more drummers, Pearl Jam or Spinal Tap?

Cute little fluffy Otters or those evil smelly snow rat Penguins who would no doubt stab you in the back the moment you turned around? or god forbid some other animal?

Tuesday or Thursday?

Can you guess who will be MOTW next week?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 1, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Cute little fluffy Otters or those evil smelly snow rat Penguins who would no doubt stab you in the back the moment you turned around? or god forbid some other animal?


 
Don't know about you Christina, but given their penchant for water sports, otters must be about as fluffy as a linoleum floor tile...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...and penguins are just the same :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Who has had more drummers, Pearl Jam or Spinal Tap?
> 
> Cute little fluffy Otters or those evil smelly snow rat Penguins who would no doubt stab you in the back the moment you turned around? or god forbid some other animal?
> 
> ...


 
Pearl Jam?

They both are so cute. Which one would be happier living in my yard?  Maybe they could share my pool!

Thursday.

I think it will be a guy...


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Why do we call it an asteroid when its outside the hemisphere, yet call it hemorrhoid when its in your ass?


 
An joke on the population by the scientific community?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 1, 2008)

Will you tell me what an inflow band is please?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Bastages!!!
> 
> Do you have freckles?
> 
> Have you ever been to Canada?


 
I have a couple freckles.

I have not been to Canada. We're trying to plan a trip to Vancouver in 2009 for a family gathering. I'd love to go to Toronto as well.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Will you tell me what an inflow band is please?


 
This would have been a great question for Beth! I believe an inflow band is made up of low clouds that are moving toward a thunderstorm. 

I really want to go storm chasing! Hubby thinks I'm nuts. :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Awwww....adorable. Freckles rawk!
> 
> Sweet! You will fall in love with BC.
> 
> As for visiting Toronto...thanks for the warning


 
We have family that lives in Bellingham, WA so a trip to Vancouver is in order.

It will be awhile before I can get to Toronto - so everyone there is safe! :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh cool I have family in Bellingham also. My aunt is the VP of UW.... I think..
Krispy Kreme or Dunkin Doughnuts?

If you had a choice would you pick a snow tiger or a bangel tiger?

And do you know if otters are friendly, I have to find that out for my kids.. lol


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh cool I have family in Bellingham also. My aunt is the VP of UW.... I think..
> Krispy Kreme or Dunkin Doughnuts?
> 
> If you had a choice would you pick a snow tiger or a bangel tiger?
> ...


 
We can have a TPF meetup in Bellingham! 

Krispy Kreme! But all the KK's by me closed a couple years ago :thumbdown:

Bengal tiger!

Otters seem like they would be friendly. LP should chime in on this one!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Phew!
> 
> What's the name of your favourite teacher and was it a he, or a she.


 

My 5th grade teacher - Mrs. Bauer


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

MissMia said:


> My 5th grade teacher - Mrs. Bauer


any relation to jack? :lmao:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> any relation to jack? :lmao:


 
Actually she was the sister of an NFL player.


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hank Bauer-gotta love Google.

Why "MissMia"?

What is your favorite time of day? 

(hope those ribs of yours get well soon, hate thinking that every time you breath is painful)


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

CofA: Here is a photo of me from 3 weeks ago. Hubby took it at our neighbors house. I'll look for better ones on the main computer.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> Hank Bauer-gotta love Google.
> 
> Why "MissMia"?
> 
> ...


 
Hank "Stinky" Bauer! He tried several times to pick me up in a bar in the late 80s 

Why MissMia? When I was in India, I was given a sanyas name of Madhuri. A family friend used to add Mia to the end of everyone's name. Most people couldn't pronounce Madhuri (mad-u-ri) and just called me Miss Mia.

Favorite time of day - Sunset and late night. I'm a night owl!

Thanks


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks - you're being kind!

I wax! :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 1, 2008)

I was hoping that LP would chime in.. Oh well..

Have you ever swam in the ocean?
Have you ever been deep sea fishing?
Have you ever seen a whale?
Have you ever been kissed by a sea lion?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I was hoping that LP would chime in.. Oh well..
> 
> Have you ever swam in the ocean?
> Have you ever been deep sea fishing?
> ...


 
I used to go swimming/surfing in the ocean about 3x a week when I lived in San Diego.

I've been deep sea fishing twice.

We used to go whale watching every other year in San Diego. Also a couple trips to Mexico when we saw them in the bay.

I have been kissed by a sea lion at Sea World!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice photo.

What do you regularly use your non-dominant hand for?

If you were an M&M, what color would you be?

If you are a salad eater, what is your usual dressing?

Is it global warming or global weirdness?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Nice photo.
> 
> What do you regularly use your non-dominant hand for?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks

Non-dominant hand: I use it to hold the phone, hold my puppy, 10 key data entry. Can't think of anything else right now.

M&M - Red

Salad dressing: Italian 

I think that is a political question. I plead the fifth!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2008)

MissMia said:


> I think that is a political question. I plead the fifth!


Completely unintentional...my bad.

Favorite pizza topping combinations?

*as I have a slice*


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you going to share?

There is a place in San Diego that serves a cheese pizza with eggplant, tomatoes and garlic. I also like a white pizza.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 1, 2008)

Would you rather fly or breathe under water?

Do you enjoy camping or does turn down service with pillow mints beat out campfires and marshmallows?

Would you say you're still shy or have you grown out of it?

What is your idea of the perfect day?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Are you going to share?


Frayed knot  

But I have some hot wings left if you're interested.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Would you rather fly or breathe under water?
> 
> Do you enjoy camping or does turn down service with pillow mints beat out campfires and marshmallows?
> 
> ...


 
I'd rather fly! I really wanted to be a military pilot when I was in my teens. 

I'm a room service type of girl!  One of my favorite things to do is to go on a hike, but I want to sleep in a regular bed.

I've grown out of it! :mrgreen:

Perfect day: Sleep in past the alarm. Go for a heated stone massage and relax at the pool afterwards. A nice dinner and a cozy evening with my guy.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 2, 2008)

MissMia said:


> This would have been a great question for Beth! I believe an inflow band is made up of low clouds that are moving toward a thunderstorm.
> 
> I really want to go storm chasing! Hubby thinks I'm nuts. :mrgreen:


 
You would be correct.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> G'morning to you oh MOTW...
> 
> How are you today?


 
Good morning!  It's been a crazy morning - been logged into the VPN all morning. :meh:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2008)

MissMia said:


> been logged into the VPN all morning. :meh:



Well I think if you're going to talk dirty to us today, I'd better leave...









































and log my own on...


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Well I think if you're going to talk dirty to us today, I'd better leave....


 
Please don't leave!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2008)

As if I would... :greenpbl:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

How are things on the other side of the world today?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2008)

A little cooler today at 30C, but it's now officially the weekend and we got some bits for a BBQ tomorrow. The pizza has just gone in the oven too.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

BBQ sounds good! Sounds like our weather is about the same! Almost time for the pool


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 2, 2008)

What is your favorite thing to BBQ?

Charcoal or Gas BBQ?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> What is your favorite thing to BBQ?
> 
> Charcoal or Gas BBQ?


 
Now I'm hungry! A couple of steaks on the grill sounds good!.

We have a gas BBQ, but I miss the charcoal one.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

I totally forgot!!!!  My favorite thing to BBQ is beef ribs. It's an old family recipe using soy sauce, green onions and other stuff... they are soooo good.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Good evening!!!
> 
> What's a VPN?
> 
> ...


 
Good evening to you too!

VPN: Virtual Private Network - I log in to my companys so that I can work from home.

I have a 30 gig video ipod in black.

Apples and zucchini


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

Feeling a little better today. I was able to sit up in a chair for a couple hours today. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

How are you feeling?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Moi?


 
Yes you!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

Hope all goes well and you recovery speeds up!

Peanut butter shakes are my favorite, but they are hard to find. I usually settle for vanilla.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a half sister who is 20 years old.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you RyMo! Hope you are having a good day too.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you have any plans for the weekend?

What is your least favorite type of music?

Top 5 movies?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Do you have any plans for the weekend?
> 
> What is your least favorite type of music?
> 
> Top 5 movies?


 
Plans for the weekend?  I'm hoping to sit out by the pool this weekend. It's going to be sunny and warm and since I've been stuck inside all week it sounds great. Then there is NCAA basketball to watch on Saturday too. It's kind of hard to plan anything with my injuries 

Least favorite music: Muzak(elevator/lift music)!

Top 5 movies at this moment:

Young Frankenstein
Lost In Translation
Run Lola Run
Tombstone
Dr. Strangelove


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hubby left me a turkey sandwich in the cooler. Not really exciting but what can I do.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Wish I could help but I can't drive
> 
> ...


 
I can't drive either! 

There is a deli down the street that has a chicken, brie and pear sandwich - it's awesome!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Wanna split a cab and get a bite to eat?
> 
> Sounds delicious!


 
They are really good! I should have made Hubby stop there on the way back from the Dr.

Good news from the Dr. too. He gave the go to sit up more because of the lack of swelling in my leg and foot. So excited about that!


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the good news from the Doc!

What is your favorite season?
Seasoning?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the good news.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Congrats on the good news from the Doc!
> 
> What is your favorite season?
> Seasoning?


 
Favorite Season: Summertime in AZ is amazing! It's hotter than heck and then we get these awesome thunderstorms. Floating in the pool at night when it's still over 100 is the best!

Seasoning: Pepper - I love pepper!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks BB & K!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

I was in a car accident and broke my right ankle and 5 ribs!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 3, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Seasoning: Pepper - I love pepper!


Have you ever tried any Texas Pete Hot Sauce?  It's actually made in NC and it's my third condiment...salt, pepper, Texas Pete.  Vinegar based pepper sauce. Spicy, but not too hot.

Speaking of, what is your favorite sauce?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Have you ever tried any Texas Pete Hot Sauce? It's actually made in NC and it's my third condiment...salt, pepper, Texas Pete. Vinegar based pepper sauce. Spicy, but not too hot.
> 
> Speaking of, what is your favorite sauce?


 
Never tried Texas Pete. I'll look for it.

I'm not a huge fan of BBQ sauce. I love buffalo sauce - I make my own for chicken strips.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Oh my. I am sorry to hear that but am glad it wasn't worse.
> 
> I have broken both my ankle and ribs too, not fun.


 
Thanks RyMo! It's been 10 days now and the ribs are still a killer!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes I had surgery for the ankle and after a couple days they put it in a cast. The ankle I can deal with the ribs are another story.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Awww. Hope it's a 110% recovery. I never had surgery for my ankle, but had it with my femur. Titanium rod, pins and screws.
> 
> I will say this, the ribs will take a few weeks to feel better. I assume you're still at the stage where it hurts to get up, sneeze, yawn and all that basic day to day stuff?


 
Yes! I about died the other day when I had the hiccups! Certain articles of clothing are not an option right now either.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's the guest room I've been stuck in for the past week:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Nice paint job and bed Mia, great taste!
> 
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?


 
Thanks RyMo. I painted our entire house one week when Hubby was out of town! 

Nothing special planned for the weekend. I'm sure Hubby will take the Harley out for a ride, but I'm going to take it easy.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Very nice. Did he like the colours?
> 
> Oh sweet. Do you have a pic of the Hog?


 
He was happy with it. Mainly glad he didn't have to help. 

Here is the Harley:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah we've owned just about every kind of bike. This is just the current one! Give it another year and there will be a different one he'll want.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

Per Kundalini's request -
My front door:






Our mailbox:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

Sure. We could rehab together!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm a good cook too!


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh what a happy little family. hahaha

When I broke my ribs it took about three months for them to feel totally better. 

Put heat on them, it helps them to feel better.

What is your favorite smoothie?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Me too. I cook and clean, very domesticated.
> 
> See my sig? :hug::


 
You clean? of course I will adopt you! 

Awwww! Thanks! :hug::


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh what a happy little family. hahaha
> 
> When I broke my ribs it took about three months for them to feel totally better.
> 
> ...


 
My neighbor gave me a couple of the heat wraps to wear. I have not tried them yet.

I love the Cold Buster at Jamba Juice!


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 4, 2008)

MissMia said:


> My neighbor gave me a couple of the heat wraps to wear. I have not tried them yet.
> 
> I love the Cold Buster at Jamba Juice!


 

Oooh Jamba Juice, we don't have one of those anymore.. I loved it when it was Zuka Juice.
I think my favorite over there was the Sunrise.... something.. lol


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

Sunrise Strawberry?  Those are good too!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 4, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Yes. And even bathrooms. I'm a bit of a clean freak you could say.
> 
> Oh. And you don't have to worry about putting me thru school...it's all done.
> 
> ...


 
Paying for school would have been a deal breaker with the hubby!


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL, Hey someone can pay for mine.. lol
I swear it will never end!


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

hello MissMia

Without googling, can you please define prima facie?

and


who is your favorite stooge?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 6, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> hello MissMia
> 
> Without googling, can you please define prima facie?
> 
> ...


 
I can not define it. I think prima facie is a legal term.

My favorite stooge is Curly.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

MissMia said:


> I can not define it. I think prima facie is a legal term.
> 
> My favorite stooge is Curly.



very good. it is a legal term. it is latin and means at first look or on first appearance. A matter appears to be self evident from the facts.

curly is my fav stooge as well.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 6, 2008)

That One Guy - Cool!

You guys have been easy on me this week. Thanks! :hug::


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 6, 2008)

Why did you want it hard?? I bet I could come up with some difficult but embarrassing questions.. lol


----------



## MissMia (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the offer BB! This was fine.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 6, 2008)

How was your weekend? Did you spend any time out in the sun? How are you feeling?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 6, 2008)

My weekend was ok. I did sit out in the sun today - it felt so nice. I'm feeling stronger, but have a massive sinus headache this afternoon. 

Did you do anything fun this weekend?


----------

